# installing on lenovo ideapad 1 11ada05



## Aminavy (Dec 6, 2022)

I downloaded memstick image and writes to usb flash drive with: 
`dd if=file. img of =/dev/da0 bs=1m`
and entered usb to laptop but when powered on and select my usb device to boot the screen reloaded and not start the boot


----------



## Aminavy (Dec 6, 2022)

the fedora linux installed on my laptop but freebsd and some linux distrobutions not installed.
if freebsd not suppot this device?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2022)

Make sure secure boot is disabled. That's all I can think of at the moment. And which image did you download?


----------



## Aminavy (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks! I disabled secure boot and installed FreeBSD.
I installed xorg and I have use from radeon GPU. I created a file in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ :

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "Card0"
        Driver "radeon"
EndSection
```

but xserver not started when in Device section driver sets to scfb the xorg is working.
how configure xorg for using from radeon gpu?


```
vgapci0@pci0:3:0:0:     class=0x030000 rev=0xde hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1002 device=0x15d8 subvendor=0x17aa subdevice=0x380a


    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'


    device     = 'Picasso/Raven 2 [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Vega Mobile Series]'


    class      = display
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2022)

Aminavy said:


> I installed xorg and I have use from radeon GPU.


Did you install graphics/drm-kmod?



Aminavy said:


> how configure xorg for using from radeon gpu?


Remove that file you just created and start Xorg _without_ any configuration files. See if that works, if it still doesn't want to work post the log; `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------



## Aminavy (Dec 9, 2022)

not worked! i send my log



Aminavy said:


> I installed xorg and I have use from radeon GPU.


Did you install graphics/drm-kmod?

yes. i installed it


----------



## Aminavy (Dec 25, 2022)

I can solve my problem by using amdgpu driver instead radeon
the second problem is touchpad not work
how configure the touchpad?


----------



## Crivens (Dec 25, 2022)

I have one of those. When the kids are in bed I'll have a look. The touchpad is connected by an i2c link, not psm. I can have a look later.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 25, 2022)

You need to load the ig4 driver in /boot/loader.conf
Then create the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/touchpad file.
Section "InputDevice"
  Driver "libinput"
  Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
  Option "AutoServerLayout" "true"
EndSection

That makes it work in X11.


----------



## Aminavy (Jan 1, 2023)

wifi not work in freebsd.

```
none1@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x32 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x168c device=0x003e subvendor=0x17aa subdevice=0x0827
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```
Can I makes it to work?


----------



## cracauer@ (Jan 1, 2023)

Might be easier to get a new Wifi chip. Unless you are very unlucky your existing one is a NVMe card. A better one costs $13.


----------



## dgmm (Jan 1, 2023)

If you do need to replace the WiFi card, here's the manual showing how to open up the case and replace the card.

Or better yet, go to the Lenovo service site and enter your serial number to get the exact specifics for your model.

It's worth thoroughly researching this wifi card though.  Lenovos own stand-alone bootable diagnostics tools use Linux and have drivers all the hardware, so there's a chance someone has ported it over to FreeBSD.


----------

